# Help with Kindle Factory Restore



## Chris (Dec 6, 2008)

Everyone....  So....  I am getting a Kindle 2...  I am Very Excited!!!!   My K1 is going to a new home...  I would like to restore it back to the original factory settings as much as possible for the new owner.  I understand the deregister part but is there a way to clear the memory easily?  Maybe some sort of hard reset that will wipe out all of my settings and books?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.  I want to get the Kindle 1 on the way to its new owner!

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd just hook it up to my computer via USB and remove everything from the regular visible folders (not the hidden system folders).... The documents folder, the audible folder.... If you added screensavers, you should delete those only from the hidden system folder.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

I did what pidgeon did with the USB cable.  Fast and easy.


----------

